
A better (she|hash)bang your shell scripts - inlineint
https://gist.github.com/a-rodin/c3b5000568ecc176e2d3eed0ccad4015
======
gjvc
Prefer an extra space like so:

    
    
        #! /bin/bash
    

to let the name of the interpreter stand on its own on the line.

